# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Sanbaoshi [eastern fantasy noir steampunk, metropolis, isometric]

## Mike Myler

*Subject*
Here's the current top-down grayscale map. Only districts will be labeled in this updated map and otherwise it will be marked by numbers (50).There's a tremendous amount of copy (about a novel's worth!) this is for and several illustrations I can provide to give a sense of place. Think Shanghai very reluctantly mixed with industrialist London with access to primitive electricity.I have painstakingly avoided using scaling on maps in the dozen plus _Mists of Akuma_ books. If you absolutely positively cannot do this without a sense of scale however, consider the building under "Masuto Imperial Palace" to be roughly 1 mile across.
*Style*
Isometric (example of isometric mapping)ColorI'm not against using a mapping program for this but there will be some elements that require illustration.
*Quality & Size*
ProfessionalRequired for printMinimum dimensions 17 inches wide by 8.5 inches high (5,100 pixels by 3,300 pixels)Vector preferred but not a requirement
*Time Constraints*
Deadline of August 1st 2019
*Copyright*
I am commissioning this map to become part of the Intellectual Property of the _Mists of Akuma_ campaign setting. That includes reproduction rights although the cartographer is absolutely welcome to include it in their portfolio and share it on social media or their website at low resolution.I would like reproduction rights to the mapI would like copyright of the mapI will have the right to use the image for commercial purposes, the artist will have the right to exhibit the image as part of his portfolio but not to exploit it for commercial gain.
*Payment Details*
To be negotiated but I do not expect to pay less than at least a few hundred dollars.Payment via Paypal.
*Contact Details*
mike |dot| myler |dot| adventures |"at"| gmail |dot| comSerious applicants only please.Attach relevant examples to your message. *You can choose not to, but that's not an amazing way to open a dialogue where ultimately a big part of the job is following directions.

Thanks!

*Edit

----------

